# Bird people



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate people who know nothing about birds unless they own one like everybody should know some things about parrots like I got stopped in the shop today somebody asked me how many have i got and i said 2 and she said to her friend ahh see you have to have two because if you have only 1 they die and I was like (you know) and people were asking me will he not fly away.(people think all birds do is fly of course they relax and sit on your shoulder too.Also I got little buttons to attach to Rockos flightsuit so the stitches dont keep falling apart all the time.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm thinking about it .. I've met no fellow bird people in my every day life. If anyone I speak to has a bird it is usually, surprise surprise, an African grey, who of course swears (oh so funny). Actually I come across more people who are stupidly scared of birds. Thank goodness for the internet and forums.. 

So I'm not surprised about the silly comments you've had from people!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> Hmm thinking about it .. I've met no fellow bird people in my every day life. If anyone I speak to has a bird it is usually, surprise surprise, an African grey, who of course swears (oh so funny). Actually I come across more people who are stupidly scared of birds. Thank goodness for the internet and forums..
> 
> So I'm not surprised about the silly comments you've had from people!


I know they know nothing about parrots and say things that are not true.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was talking to someone the other day about how birds are viewed by the general public as kind of scary and unclean. I think public panic about psittacosis is a really good example of this -- anytime there's an outbreak where a person gets infected, there's this huge uproar about how it's a national health risk and all the birds should be euthanized. No mention of how psittacosis is actually very treatable and no more a risk to humans than other sick humans who could give them the flu or any number of bacterial infections. You also don't hear any public outcry to euthanize a bunch of dogs or cats just because you can get sick if you're bitten or scratched by one.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

What I probably hate the most is when people think that cockatiels just swing in their cage and give you no love or affection... GRRRR


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

And the very first question "Does it talk?" IT is a HE, and there is more to loving a bird than if it can talk. I never ask dog owners if 'it' can do tricks.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

TamaMoo said:


> And the very first question "Does it talk?" IT is a HE, and there is more to loving a bird than if it can talk. I never ask dog owners if 'it' can do tricks.


Ah, yes. I have even heard of bird owners who gave up their birds or put them in their backyard because they didn't talk or do tricks. *Absolutely disgusting.*
I once told someone who had asked me if my boy talks that I learned his language instead of asking him to learn mine... 
This also reminds me of a fairy tale called "The Nightingale"...


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh god, the dreaded "do they talk" question. Why the heck would I want my bird to talk, it's not like they can have a conversation with you, they'd just be mimicking words that they had no understanding of...most people don't think of birds as pets, or really even like living things. Birds are just there and somewhat novel and entertaining (for about 5 minutes) if they can say words. It really makes me mad!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tasheanne said:


> Oh god, the dreaded "do they talk" question. Why the heck would I want my bird to talk, it's not like they can have a conversation with you, they'd just be mimicking words that they had no understanding of...most people don't think of birds as pets, or really even like living things. Birds are just there and somewhat novel and entertaining (for about 5 minutes) if they can say words. It really makes me mad!


I once had a colleague (who I didn't really like to begin with, but that's beside the point) come into my office and randomly start a conversation with "but why would you want birds as pets? I mean, they can't feel any attachment to you like my dogs can." I then spent a good 20 minutes trying to explain to him that yes, my birds can and DO feel attachment and affection for me, only to have him finally conclude with "I just don't think I could have a pet that people eat." I pointed out that people eat dogs in multiple countries. Then he started backpedaling with "oh no, I upset you and I didn't mean to do that!!" Well then what was your purpose in telling me that my pets don't love me? <_<


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

My favorite is when you introduce your bird to other people and they ask if they can hold him, and once he's on their finger they hold him at arms length away, lol


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I once had a colleague (who I didn't really like to begin with, but that's beside the point) come into my office and randomly start a conversation with "but why would you want birds as pets? I mean, they can't feel any attachment to you like my dogs can." I then spent a good 20 minutes trying to explain to him that yes, my birds can and DO feel attachment and affection for me, only to have him finally conclude with "I just don't think I could have a pet that people eat." I pointed out that people eat dogs in multiple countries. Then he started backpedaling with "oh no, I upset you and I didn't mean to do that!!" Well then what was your purpose in telling me that my pets don't love me? <_<


What a jerk. I've literally never understood why people feel the need to talk about things they know nothing about. Honestly, is it that hard to just keep your mouth shut unless you actually have some knowledge on the subject? You definitely handled that conversation way better than I would have!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Oh god, the dreaded "do they talk" question. Why the heck would I want my bird to talk, it's not like they can have a conversation with you, they'd just be mimicking words that they had no understanding of...most people don't think of birds as pets, or really even like living things. Birds are just there and somewhat novel and entertaining (for about 5 minutes) if they can say words. It really makes me mad!


Parrots can have conversations with you and do understand if you teach them what each word means.its called cognitive speech.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tasheanne said:


> What a jerk. I've literally never understood why people feel the need to talk about things they know nothing about. Honestly, is it that hard to just keep your mouth shut unless you actually have some knowledge on the subject? You definitely handled that conversation way better than I would have!


I have an excellent poker face courtesy of many psychiatry clinical rotations.  And I honestly don't mind educating people who know nothing about birds, it's the ones who come in prejudging the situation and then shutting me down when I try to correct them that I find obnoxious.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Parrots can have conversations with you and do understand if you teach them what each word means.its called cognitive speech.


They can't have "conversations", they might learn that when they see an apple to say "apple" or when you come home to say "hello, whatcha doing?" But you can't have exchanges with them in which they fully understand the content. It's still just mimicking even if they have learnt the situations where the words are relevant. I don't really find that particularly interesting.
Then again, I heard of a normal grey that could tell you the colours of things which was impressive, and supposedly he asked a question entirely of his own making! He asked "what colour am I?" (Or so I've heard) and they told him grey. I mean, that's awesome, but it's not usual.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tasheanne said:


> They can't have "conversations", they might learn that when they see an apple to say "apple" or when you come home to say "hello, whatcha doing?" But you can't have exchanges with them in which they fully understand the content. It's still just mimicking even if they have learnt the situations where the words are relevant. I don't really find that particularly interesting.
> Then again, I heard of a normal grey that could tell you the colours of things which was impressive, and supposedly he asked a question entirely of his own making! He asked "what colour am I?" (Or so I've heard) and they told him grey. I mean, that's awesome, but it's not usual.


There actually is a good amount of evidence that large parrots have cognitive abilities, including language, similar to a human toddler. So in that sense they do understand some things, but it's on a very limited level, and there's no evidence to support that kind of intelligence in 'tiels. You're definitely never going to have a conversation on an adult level with any kind of parrot, though. If anything, I think the cognitive abilities of the larger birds make them even more of a challenge -- think about having having a companion with the intelligence of a human child and zero self-control for 50+ years! (I almost decided to study avian linguistics and cognition as a career. Sometimes I regret that I didn't, although the ability to treat human patients is definitely much more marketable.)


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> There actually is a good amount of evidence that large parrots have cognitive abilities, including language, similar to a human toddler. So in that sense they do understand some things, but it's on a very limited level, and there's no evidence to support that kind of intelligence in 'tiels. You're definitely never going to have a conversation on an adult level with any kind of parrot, though. If anything, I think the cognitive abilities of the larger birds make them even more of a challenge -- think about having having a companion with the intelligence of a human child and zero self-control for 50+ years! (I almost decided to study avian linguistics and cognition as a career. Sometimes I regret that I didn't, although the ability to treat human patients is definitely much more marketable.)


Yeah, I mean it's not likely to happen with your cockatiel! I know they sometimes understand some things, that's what I was trying to say with the African grey part, but it's of little significance to me honestly. I don't care if they talk or not, I don't care if they understand or not, you know? We appreciate our birds and love them regardless of those things and it really irks me when people buy them simply because they expect them to talk and expect them to understand and when they don't they're like "well what did I buy you for?"
I've read a bit about it, the bigger birds who have the intelligence of a small human child. It's interesting. But yeah, I was talking more about your average cockatiel usually not being quite at that point.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

They do understand certain words, but a "conversation" is an exchange, and I agree with tasheanne that it won't happen. You can communicate, but not converse with them. I actually talk to my boy all the time, but it's just because I only have him around. 
He understands certain words. He also understands feelings, sometimes astonishingly well. He understands (and forgives!) my moods better than everybody else.
PS: Someone once told me that his cockatiel screamed when he was about to go out because he understood he was going out, but if he said "I will be back soon" he calmed down...


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

littletiel said:


> They do understand certain words, but a "conversation" is an exchange, and I agree with tasheanne that it won't happen. You can communicate, but not converse with them. I actually talk to my boy all the time, but it's just because I only have him around.


Thank you, I think I was wording it all badly lol. I need another coffee before I can form cohesive sentences!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's worse in the vet field, if that makes any sense. We don't deal with birds often, and when we do, almost no one knows what they're doing. Even just trimming nails I had to show others how to do it. The biggest response I've gotten for birds is that people are afraid of them.

And let's be honest, most see them as throw away pets. The comment "it's just a bird" is repeated A LOT. There's a lot I could tell you about that bird. But that's how it is with ANY animal people know nothing about. My father-in-law has only birds. When we moved to Texas, he told my husband that our husky wouldn't survive in the heat and that she would die if we took her here. I was like "uh no, her coat insulates against the cold AND the heat, she'll be fine." She sunbathes daily. It's all about education and sadly birds are not as common as we would like to think.

Also, if you walk around a store like Petsmart, you'll see that they claim a bird (i.e. tiel or budgie) is good for a 7 yr old. I'm sorry, my 7 yr old brother had a hard time remembering to feed his fish and his rabbit, why would he be responsible enough for a bird?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I was talking to someone the other day about how birds are viewed by the general public as kind of scary and unclean. I think public panic about psittacosis is a really good example of this -- anytime there's an outbreak where a person gets infected, there's this huge uproar about how it's a national health risk and all the birds should be euthanized. No mention of how psittacosis is actually very treatable and no more a risk to humans than other sick humans who could give them the flu or any number of bacterial infections. You also don't hear any public outcry to euthanize a bunch of dogs or cats just because you can get sick if you're bitten or scratched by one.


_Exactly.
_
People tend to panic about pigeons living in the city as if they're a plague. I would get funny looks if I spoke up and said I used to have a pet pigeon and he was a very cuddly, gentle and loveable companion. But I just say nothing because no amount of explaining seems to convince people.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There's a psittacosis outbreak in a zoo petting aviary near here, and apparently one person got sick, so now there's this public outcry to euthanize ALL the zoo's birds, including some really rare ones. I had to stop following it so closely because it was making me too sad. I really hope they don't end up being made to euthanize their entire flock.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I once had someone basically tell me I was cruel because I keep my tiels in an aviary and asked why I couldn't let them free and have them come back to roost at night like their chickens do.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> You're definitely never going to have a conversation on an adult level with any kind of parrot, though.



Most of the time the parrots seem more intelligent than the people over here, and I'd probably get more sense from one


There are some people that I work with that had cockatiels when they were younger but still have the sort or throw away per perspective.

And I also hate when dog people start the dogs are better than birds. Or cat people. AND one of my associates keeps asking why I had cockatiels and not a bigger parrot, "they talk better", to be honest I don't give a poop if they talk better I love my birds but all you see in yours is a talking cage that bites!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Ugh....yes, I've heard the 'it's just a bird' comment more often than I care to remember. And the 'does it talk?' one drives me bonkers after the five hundredth time hearing it, LOL. Luckily only once I've come across someone who told me that caging a bird was cruel. That person, thankfully, had to get off the bus right away.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

It would be great if everyone who owns parrots set up a group or something and teach people about parrots seriously a lot of people know nothing about them.And I think I know the reason people ask is that real I just noticed myself some parrots look Cartoon like the galah they look cuddly like a stuffed teddy bear lol.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't speak for other parrot clubs, but the Parrot Club Of Manitoba does displays in malls, nursing homes and other places, such as the Oak Hammock Marsh. The purpose of these displays is to educate the public about parrots in general. You would NOT believe the number of people who have no idea budgies and cockatiels are parrots! 

The one woman who said finches were loud made a lot of us club members chuckle.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Setting up a group would work if there were people to participate. And if it was organized. But I don't see that happening for a long time in my area. We are still trying to educate people about proper dog care and that's even a struggle. I've never seen so many dogs running lose in my life. Its ridiculous. It's all about the culture in your area.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

The other week I had a friend as me, 'so when are you going to get a parrot?' Genuinely confused, I said, 'I've got a parrot...' 

He said, 'No I mean a real one. Like, that's not a real one. It's only this big (gestures). You want to get one of those big two foot grey things.'

I think he had an african grey in his head, but he'd got the size mixed up with a macaw. I could have started a rant about how Murray is a parrot, and you don't just 'get' an african grey, a macaw or any other bird just because they talk and look cool. I could have gone on about how much work birds are and how emotionally intelligent they are, but...I just walked. No sense yelling at a stone.

I've also had people try to tell me that Murray would fly away from me as fast as she could if she got the chance.

Nothing against dog people either, but last week a friend who happily french-kisses her dogs and picks up dog poo told me she'd have to shoot a bird if it pooped on her! She was (insensitively) joking but...sheesh!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Nothing against dog people either, but last week a friend who happily french-kisses her dogs and picks up dog poo told me she'd have to shoot a bird if it pooped on her! She was (insensitively) joking but...sheesh


I wouldn't find that very funny either.

It's sad that people don't see them as real parrots. They are real parrots. My Cinnamon would've never left my side, she hated the outdoors and clung to me any time I took her out.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I know. I always say that cockatiels have all the same needs as bigger parrots. It's just that they can't scream as loud or destroy as much when those needs aren't met, so people think they're fine stuck in a cage all their lives like canaries. Which, I'm sure, oughtn't be stuck in a cage either!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think part of the problem with trying to educate the public is that they would have to be open to learning first, and a lot of people aren't. There are even a fair number of people who HAVE birds, who come on forums like this one, and then end up leaving when they find out how much more work they need to do. It's really sad.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I think part of the problem with trying to educate the public is that they would have to be open to learning first, and a lot of people aren't. There are even a fair number of people who HAVE birds, who come on forums like this one, and then end up leaving when they find out how much more work they need to do. It's really sad.


I know your right and they are hard to look after and in my opinion I thought my hamster was harder to take care of than the birds so I put her up for adoption and because she was causing problems for the birds.I got Rocko because I know ill be able to take care of him for the rest of his life and ill be able to take much better care of him when I finish school.Again today someone asked will he not fall off your shoulder and I said no and she said its mad the way hes not flying off and she could clearly see the leash and even without the leash he wouldnt fly anyway.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally I think that basic education and permits should be required for owning any kind of bird. Of course, that will never happen as long as breeding mills and pet stores can make a quick buck by selling small birds as "starter pets."


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> Personally I think that basic education and permits should be required for owning any kind of bird. Of course, that will never happen as long as breeding mills and pet stores can make a quick buck by selling small birds as "starter pets."



They started putting permits over here they mentioned it at my last parrot club but im not sure to what extent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

And the amount of birds that go for adoption and even sometimes abandoned some people would just throw them outside or move houses and leave the parrot there alone.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> And the very first question "Does it talk?" IT is a HE, and there is more to loving a bird than if it can talk. I never ask dog owners if 'it' can do tricks.


Oh my goodness, yes. I get this all the time when I'm walking with Yoko and Fuji. Also, "Doesn't *it* fly away?" Grrrrr...  One time I was even in the bird specialty store near my house, (Omar's Exotic Birds. They really care about their birds and make sure that new owners are well educated and equipped to own them.) and some teens walked in, pointed at one of the pearl 'tiels, and asked "Does it come in blue?" Then, when my friend who works there, Natalie, said _no_, (obviously) they walked out of the store and said "I can't believe they don't come in blue." Ugh.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

yokobirdie said:


> Oh my goodness, yes. I get this all the time when I'm walking with Yoko and Fuji. Also, "Doesn't *it* fly away?" Grrrrr...  One time I was even in the bird specialty store near my house, (Omar's Exotic Birds. They really care about their birds and make sure that new owners are well educated and equipped to own them.) and some teens walked in, pointed at one of the pearl 'tiels, and asked "Does it come in blue?" Then, when my friend who works there, Natalie, said _no_, (obviously) they walked out of the store and said "I can't believe they don't come in blue." Ugh.


Omg see they obviously didn't know anything about cockatiels they were probably just looking for any bird thats blue.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I know, right!  They probably aren't fit to own any bird.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

What really makes me furious is when people find out how much my vet bill was when my tiel almost died (my tiel is my best friend!)... many people said I should have simply gotten another bird and that I'm "crazy" for saving him... but if I had told them my dog almost died then they suddenly understand and are sympathetic.... then I would have gotten completely different reaction. I always like to stick it to them and say my bird is not only 10 times smarter than their stupid dog but birds don't smell awful like dogs do. I have nothing against dogs, but they do not smell the best. I most certainly would not be sticking my face in front of my dog all day to sniff it!... LOL ... but I do have a tiel sniffing addiction.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> What really makes me furious is when people find out how much my vet bill was when my tiel almost died (my tiel is my best friend!)... many people said I should have simply gotten another bird and that I'm "crazy" for saving him... but if I had told them my dog almost died then they suddenly understand and are sympathetic.... then I would have gotten completely different reaction. I always like to stick it to them and say my bird is not only 10 times smarter than their stupid dog but birds don't smell awful like dogs do. I have nothing against dogs, but they do not smell the best. I most certainly would not be sticking my face in front of my dog all day to sniff it!... LOL ... but I do have a tiel sniffing addiction.


Hahaha, that's very true! Tiels smell like maple syrup to me! A husky would be the best dog for you since they don't smell. Something about that double coat. All I know is, Karli, my husky, never smells, and Evee, my lab, is a stinky butt!

My husband and I had that same discussion when Cupcake got sick. He was worried about the cost and I took one look at him and said "If spending this money means that she lives another 25 years, don't you think that's worth it?" He conceded that I was right. My dad sort of understands where I come from when I talk about all the money I spent on the birds, but he doesn't feel that spending loads of money on any pet is worth it. Some people are just weird that way.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It confuses me when people flip out over how much a person would spend on vet bills for a bird, but have a 'the sky is the limit view on saving a cat or dog. I point out that a pet you love is a pet you love, regardless of fur or feathers. Most don't understand the concept that a bird can be like a child to a human. Joey makes me laugh, melts my heart, occasionally frustrates me to the point of wanting to send him out to play with the neighbor's cats, loves me, entertains me, and has my heart, completely. In many ways, he is a lot like a human toddler, loving, has tantrums, can be sweet as can be, and always a joy. I can't imagine NOT trying to save him, should the need arise. I suppose non-bird people will never get it.

Even when it comes to food, some seem shocked to hear I will pay $16 for a 3 lb bag of pellets AND feed him seeds and veggies too. I have to point out that he isn't a huge breed of dog who will eat the 3 lb bag in a day or two. I have been asked more than once why I don't just feed him cheap seeds, because after all, he is _just_ a bird.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

To the people who think that my birds would be "happier" out in the wild and not "caged" (by the way, my birds are out of cage all day ), I tell them the following story that happened to me a few months back.
My Tony accidentally flew out of the house and was gone for two days (we had just moved to a new house and I think he was still confused and stressed). He was found by a man at the nearby gas station. Apparently, Tony flew into his car (the window was rolled down) onto his shoulder and started talking those few human words he knows). Now, can someone tell me that my bird was happy to be in the wild and did not want to be found by humans?!!!
C'mon.... My birds crave human companionship and always ask for cuddles. I just think that a lot of people don't realize the potential of those birds as pets...


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a little parrotlet here now im teaching him a few tricks he is staying for the night hes so cute.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

eduardo said:


> To the people who think that my birds would be "happier" out in the wild and not "caged" (by the way, my birds are out of cage all day ), I tell them the following story that happened to me a few months back.
> My Tony accidentally flew out of the house and was gone for two days (we had just moved to a new house and I think he was still confused and stressed). He was found by a man at the nearby gas station. Apparently, Tony flew into his car (the window was rolled down) onto his shoulder and started talking those few human words he knows). Now, can someone tell me that my bird was happy to be in the wild and did not want to be found by humans?!!!
> C'mon.... My birds crave human companionship and always ask for cuddles. I just think that a lot of people don't realize the potential of those birds as pets...


I'd agree he wanted to be found by humans, and wanted to come home.

While I understand birds have all of the great outdoors to fly around in, they also have predators, hot summers, cold winters, and the potential to have a hard time finding food, especially in winter. Birds who live indoors, or in aviaries, have a constant supply of food and fresh water, and temperature controlled, comfortable lives. Plus they have humans they have trained to give them scritches, make sure they are fed, make sure they have toys, and give in to their every whim. Not saying my boy is spoiled or anything.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

eduardo said:


> To the people who think that my birds would be "happier" out in the wild and not "caged" (by the way, my birds are out of cage all day ), I tell them the following story that happened to me a few months back.
> My Tony accidentally flew out of the house and was gone for two days (we had just moved to a new house and I think he was still confused and stressed). He was found by a man at the nearby gas station. Apparently, Tony flew into his car (the window was rolled down) onto his shoulder and started talking those few human words he knows). Now, can someone tell me that my bird was happy to be in the wild and did not want to be found by humans?!!!
> C'mon.... My birds crave human companionship and always ask for cuddles. I just think that a lot of people don't realize the potential of those birds as pets...


 I also have a tiel that when lost sought out a human to help him... He was very happy to find a kind person to take him in! (Yes I searched for his owner and never found them.)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It confuses me when people flip out over how much a person would spend on vet bills for a bird, but have a 'the sky is the limit view on saving a cat or dog. I point out that a pet you love is a pet you love, regardless of fur or feathers. Most don't understand the concept that a bird can be like a child to a human. Joey makes me laugh, melts my heart, occasionally frustrates me to the point of wanting to send him out to play with the neighbor's cats, loves me, entertains me, and has my heart, completely. In many ways, he is a lot like a human toddler, loving, has tantrums, can be sweet as can be, and always a joy. I can't imagine NOT trying to save him, should the need arise. I suppose non-bird people will never get it.
> 
> Even when it comes to food, some seem shocked to hear I will pay $16 for a 3 lb bag of pellets AND feed him seeds and veggies too. I have to point out that he isn't a huge breed of dog who will eat the 3 lb bag in a day or two. I have been asked more than once why I don't just feed him cheap seeds, because after all, he is just a bird.


I think there's a generational gap too. A lot of older people wont pay high vet bills for their dogs or cats either. And then you have the 20 and 30 somethings that will. And then the younger people wont because they can't afford it. My take has always been that if you can't afford the pet you have, then you shouldn't have it in the first place. But that's just the way I feel about it.


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Funny, I think my bird is more like a human child than any dog or cat I've known (and I've had a lot of them; my family rescued shelter animals). Like, cats are smart and clever, but they don't have the emotional needs of a bird. Dogs are needy and want to be with you all the time, but they are always HAPPY when you are around and paying attention to them. Birds? Ha, no. they get moody and angry but still need attention. Like toddlers.

Spooky talks really well for a cockatiel and I'm often amazed at how well he uses context or has appropriate comedic timing (he can laugh, and he also congratulates himself on being a "good birrrrrd"... or says "good bird" while looking straight at me when i scold him to get off my keyboard, hahah!). His language is obviously very limited, but there's some level of understanding that goes beyond mimicking. I mean, he uses syntax correctly when he strings phrases together on his own.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

onyx said:


> Funny, I think my bird is more like a human child than any dog or cat I've known (and I've had a lot of them; my family rescued shelter animals). Like, cats are smart and clever, but they don't have the emotional needs of a bird. Dogs are needy and want to be with you all the time, but they are always HAPPY when you are around and paying attention to them. Birds? Ha, no. they get moody and angry but still need attention. Like toddlers.
> 
> Spooky talks really well for a cockatiel and I'm often amazed at how well he uses context or has appropriate comedic timing (he can laugh, and he also congratulates himself on being a "good birrrrrd"... or says "good bird" while looking straight at me when i scold him to get off my keyboard, hahah!). His language is obviously very limited, but there's some level of understanding that goes beyond mimicking. I mean, he uses syntax correctly when he strings phrases together on his own.


I am sure birds understand some of what they say... My tiel when mating with his hen will ask her what she is doing, well that's not so understanding however when he is finished he shows his pleasure with her by telling her she is a good bird... I do believe he understand that is what you say when you are happy with your partner...lol I also have a parrotlet who says thank you when he gets a treat or if he finds goodies in his feed dish... He was never taught this and just picked it up from me, he says it with the same intonation that I do...lol and he never says it any on ther time... Only when he is given a treat or he finds a yummy.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bird people*

Many people are truly ignorant when it comes to birds and I don't mean that in a critical way; they really just don't know. Use the so-called "stupid" questions as an educational opportunity. Explain the answer to them; you're helping people to learn and be more informed. I do educational programs with raptors (no, not the dinosaurs, I'm not THAT old!) I am surprised sometimes by the questions people ask, but I realize they are not trying to be "stupid" (usually, anyway!) but they just don't know or have been mis-informed. Give people the benefit of the doubt and be patient.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Janalee said:


> Many people are truly ignorant when it comes to birds and I don't mean that in a critical way; they really just don't know. Use the so-called "stupid" questions as an educational opportunity. Explain the answer to them; you're helping people to learn and be more informed. I do educational programs with raptors (no, not the dinosaurs, I'm not THAT old!) I am surprised sometimes by the questions people ask, but I realize they are not trying to be "stupid" (usually, anyway!) but they just don't know or have been mis-informed. Give people the benefit of the doubt and be patient.


I get angry kinda when people when im out call Rocko and pigeon budgie or a seagull and I tell Rocko dont mind them lol.I do tell people who ask what type of bird he is and some people even ask what type of parrot he is good they know hes a parrot lol.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

estypest said:


> Hmm thinking about it .. I've met no fellow bird people in my every day life. If anyone I speak to has a bird it is usually, surprise surprise, an African grey, who of course swears (oh so funny). Actually I come across more people who are stupidly scared of birds. Thank goodness for the internet and forums..
> 
> So I'm not surprised about the silly comments you've had from people!


Agreed. When I had my red tailed black cockatoo most of the people that came over to my house were terrified of him - even though he was the most gentle lovely sweet bird ever! There are people out there that are seriously scared of birds with not a clue how lovely they can be. To me parrots are like feathered poodles.


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> It's worse in the vet field, if that makes any sense. We don't deal with birds often, and when we do, almost no one knows what they're doing. Even just trimming nails I had to show others how to do it. The biggest response I've gotten for birds is that people are afraid of them.
> 
> And let's be honest, most see them as throw away pets. The comment "it's just a bird" is repeated A LOT. There's a lot I could tell you about that bird. But that's how it is with ANY animal people know nothing about. My father-in-law has only birds. When we moved to Texas, he told my husband that our husky wouldn't survive in the heat and that she would die if we took her here. I was like "uh no, her coat insulates against the cold AND the heat, she'll be fine." She sunbathes daily. It's all about education and sadly birds are not as common as we would like to think.
> 
> Also, if you walk around a store like Petsmart, you'll see that they claim a bird (i.e. tiel or budgie) is good for a 7 yr old. I'm sorry, my 7 yr old brother had a hard time remembering to feed his fish and his rabbit, why would he be responsible enough for a bird?


The Petsmart near me is better with that, I think. They say that tiels and budgies are for at least 14 year olds, which I feel is a more believable age as far as responsibility.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Lillyvon said:


> Agreed. When I had my red tailed black cockatoo most of the people that came over to my house were terrified of him - even though he was the most gentle lovely sweet bird ever! There are people out there that are seriously scared of birds with not a clue how lovely they can be. To me parrots are like feathered poodles.


LillyVon! You had a red tailed black cockatoo?! That's awesome. Can you tell us a bit more? I love cockatoos (cuddles are my weakness) but I doubt I'd ever have the financial and emotional resources to deal with one. I must live vicariously!


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> I think there's a generational gap too. A lot of older people wont pay high vet bills for their dogs or cats either. And then you have the 20 and 30 somethings that will. And then the younger people wont because they can't afford it. My take has always been that if you can't afford the pet you have, then you shouldn't have it in the first place. But that's just the way I feel about it.


Unfortunately for me, I was one of those younger people who didn't really think about vet bills when I got 10 parakeets and 2 tiel.... Luckily, my extremely nice grandmas offered to help with the pay, and I've been able to take every sick one in to an AVIAN ONLY vet.


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

TheJediBird said:


> The Petsmart near me is better with that, I think. They say that tiels and budgies are for at least 14 year olds, which I feel is a more believable age as far as responsibility.


MY petsmart says around 10-12, which is also pretty accurate, depending on how much the said 10-12 year old loves the bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Unfortunately for me, I was one of those younger people who didn't really think about vet bills when I got 10 parakeets and 2 tiel.... Luckily, my extremely nice grandmas offered to help with the pay, and I've been able to take every sick one in to an AVIAN ONLY vet.


It also depends on how much the parents are willing to help out. My parents will help feed the animals, but if it's not a dog, it doesn't normally go to the vet. When I was taking my birds to the vets back a couple years ago because they kept getting sick (black mold in the house was making all of us sick apparently) my dad was amazed that I was doing that for "just" a bird. So while it's great that 10-12 yr olds may be mature enough they normally don't have the money. You were very lucky!


----------

